# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Dixhitalizim planimetrish

## Stella91

Pershendetje.
Kam nevoj per nje orientim nga personat qe kane nje fare eksperience me pune private inxhinierike. Do doja te dija ne lidhje me tarifat e pagesave. Sa mund te paguhet nje specialist per nje sherbim te ofruar vetem per pjesen e dixhitalizimit te planimetrive te nje apartamenti?
Ju falenderoj  :arushi:

----------

